# Tracking video and/or books?



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Anyone know of a really good tracking video or book? I have the book Advanced Shc and I like the book a lot. Very detailed and informative. Any others that are recommened? THANK!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have these two and love them:

http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DGT146

http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DGT127

I had bookmarked a really great website schutzhundtracking.com but I got an error message when I tried to load it







Guess I haven't looked there in a long time!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I have both of the books mentioned above. In addition, I really like the Joanne Fleming Plumb DVD. I only have the 1st one so far.

http://www.dogwise.com/SearchResults.cfm?Search=Joanne%20Fleming-Plumb&SubSearch=author


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

awesome thank you! I will order them. Ive aready began tracking with my pup and hes doing really well. One problem I have is hes tracking too fast and missing some steps..


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

http://www.trainperview.com
excellent video called "tracking Foundation" worth the rental fee.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

They gary patterson one is the only one I've ever owned. Great book for sch. tracking


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Sarah'sSitahttp://www.trainperview.com
> excellent video called "tracking Foundation" worth the rental fee.


Ive heard many great things about Ivan, thanks for the link! I am going to see how much the hubby will let me order


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah I read in the reviews it was great for sch tracking, which is the type of tracking I am training. I cant wait to get it!


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Train Per View is on-line rental. You can view the video as much as you want for I belive 96 hours. I don't believe they are on a DVD format yet--only viewable on line


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh, what a great concept. I also like Ivan. I mean his training!


----------

